# Suitable Replacement for Clausing C-343  Spanner wrench



## hvontres (Jan 16, 2014)

I just got my Martin 466 Spanner wrench and it fits my Clausing 6300 perfectly. This wrench should work for any other clausing lathe that uses the C-343 spanner wrench to loosen the lock collar on the chuck.

I finally got to check my spindle for runout and it looks like it is good to 1-2 microns.... so I think I am good there.  Now I just need to get all of the old gunk off and this project should be fun.


----------

